# info on burton bullet???



## Guest

Hi, im new to boarding n just bought myself a burton bullet.59 because i heard it was a good learner board, but as ive looked further in to it, it sounds like its for the bigger boarder n as im only 5'10 size 9 feet, will this make life hard for me to learn??? (not had chance to get out on it yet)
thanks


----------



## BliND KiNK

crowney2006 said:


> Hi, im new to boarding n just bought myself a burton bullet.59 because i heard it was a good learner board, but as ive looked further in to it, it sounds like its for the bigger boarder n as im only 5'10 size 9 feet, will this make life hard for me to learn??? (not had chance to get out on it yet)
> thanks


I'm 5'10 with size 9 snowboots.. and I have a... hmm.. 157 bullet I wanna say? It's kind of a trade off... it's more stable but it's going to be kind of weird to adjust to the pressure you have to put on the board to turn.. so no it's not an end all.. but if you have the option to do so.... you might want to return it for the clash (exact same board just not a wide) but I still have my bullet for all mountain... and a 151 se7en for freestyle... and I'm decent at snowboarding so I'm sure you'll be able to adjust to it pretty easily.


----------



## Guest

cheers, i bought a second hand rippey board to start with (to see if i would enjoy boarding, and i luv it) the bullet is a 159, not been out on it yet, supose al give it a try, or swap for the clash,
thanks blind kink:thumbsup:


----------



## KCGreg79

I have a 2003 Burton Bullet that I'm still riding, it's my only stick. Great board, has no flex, but can ride in anything. It's a very stable board, for me. Granted I have only been able to get out about twice a season, so I would say I'm still beginner/intermediate. I do wear 10.5 boots, though. 
Pros: good ride, stable all the way around
Cons: heavy board, little flex

Remember, this is a 2003, so my review may not be inline, but I love my Bullet.


----------



## Beatlesfan888

Yeah thats fine for learning. I learned on a ride control back in the day. Same deal heavy and stiff but its a good board to advance with.


----------



## Guest

cheers for the help, i managed to get about a 2 hour ride last week and i did find it very stable and do agree not much flex, but be a good "all mountain" i am very happy with the bullet, just looking forward to a good season, 
thanks again :thumbsup:


----------

